
IE11 gains the most market share, and Chrome finally passes Firefox - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/04/01/ie11-gains-market-share-chrome-finally-passes-firefox/
======
scope
a lot of April prank going around...

though _this_ won't "work" on HN, Microsoft gaining on WEB market, give _us_ a
break!

